# Has anyone completed a certificate or continuing ed (such as UCLA Extension) before applying for MFA?



## notaprincess

Hey everyone! I've been lurking around here because I'm considering applying to a few MFA Screenwriting programs next year (for Fall 2023). I was wondering if anyone here took courses or completed a screenwriting/other film certificate prior to applying to enhance their resume/work? My undergrad is in business with a theatre arts minor, but other than that I'm afraid I don't have enough film/theatre/tv experience on my resume. However, I've been working as a writer in another field for the past five years since graduating. Plus, I was hoping a certificate would help me polish my scripts so they are ready to submit for graduate school.

I guess I'm just curious if it's actually worth it and worth the money? Seems like a lot to pay ~$5k before possibly having to pay for grad school, too. I've been eyeing UCLA Extension in particular. 

Please let me know if you have an experience with this or if perhaps it's not necessary at all! Thank you in advance.


----------



## Chris W

Here's a post on the UCLA extension program:






						Is UCLA extension worth it?
					

Hi!  I'm an international student looking to study film Directing in LA. I was informed by a friend of mine about the programs at the UCLA extension and I learnt the classes are mostly taken at night.  Has anyone ever take classes there or does anyone know someone who has?  I need reviews...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W

FYI I just added these programs to our database:














 UCLA Extension - Writers’ Program


						The Writers’ Program is one of the most prestigious creative writing and screenwriting continuing education programs in the nation. Our open admissions policy and supportive community ensure that all students are inspired and guided to do their best work. Our curriculum includes 400 annual...
					


FilmSchool.org
Jan 5, 2022
Category: Summer & Short Term Film Schools



















 UCLA Extension - Entertainment Studies (Professional Training in Film & TV and Music)


						Located at the epicenter of the entertainment industry, the Entertainment Studies program at UCLA Extension provides dynamic professional training in the art and business of entertainment. Our courses are designed for people who want a real-world education combined with the integrity and quality...
					


FilmSchool.org
Jan 5, 2022
Category: Summer & Short Term Film Schools






If you've taken UCLA extension courses and can review them it would be awesome! (reviews can by anonymous)


----------

